# Elementary OS Pantheon



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 4, 2014)

http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/162/e/0/elementary_os___pantheon_by_cocooh-d3ill5t.png
http://thefearlesspenguin.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/elementary_screenshot02.jpg
One of the best, nice-looking and fastest DE!


----------



## NuSkooler (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm in the early stages of looking into what it would take to port the Pantheon DE to FreeBSD 10+. It seems the majority of the dependencies that are present in ports need to be updated, and of course quite a few need ports created, but overall, it should be doable.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 5, 2014)

Yep. I show this trying to port plank too. devel/gobject-introspection, x11-toolkits/libwnck and some others needs updating.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 6, 2014)

None is not interested to port it?


----------



## olivierd (Mar 6, 2014)

I started to port some applications from Elementary project. I imported x11-toolkits/granite, and to test if everything is fine, I also ported Scratch. Not yet in ports tree because Elementary's developers use custom VAPI files (different in each application even for same library). It's very difficult to backport and ensure everything works fine with our own version.

We also need to port Ubuntu's indicator, and it's not trivial (at least for me).

Pantheon is like GNOME3, it needs graphics cards with 3D support.

Concerning my own Scratch port, I removed all plugins because I got problems with devel/libpeas (even with the latest release).

Moreover on system, where encoding is not UTF-8, x11-toolkits/granite displays wrong accented characters.

But Pantheon offers nice alternate desktop.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 6, 2014)

Ok. Make all your best and If you made it to port it, I want to test it. Is really nice DE and worth to run on FreeBSD as alternative Desktop


----------



## NuSkooler (Mar 7, 2014)

I've started toying around with updating/creating ports required for Pantheon, including things like more updated glib-2 (glib20 in ports) to 2.39.90. I'm likely duplicating work people have already done though.

Once some of the groundwork is in place, the rest of Pantheon shouldn't be too terribly hard. ...I don't think


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 7, 2014)

I made a lot of tries in my life to create ports, without success. Sometimes, I made it to run some Linux apps, build from code like http://www.twotoasts.de/index.php/catfish/ but I don't know how to create a port and I feel bad when just ask from someone to port it 
Well I am thinking me too to try again to port catfish. Is a very nice search app with a lot of options and I used it a lot of times


----------



## NuSkooler (Mar 11, 2014)

FYI, I've created a Google Code repo for my porting process @ https://code.google.com/p/nu-bsd/

Nothing really there but a updated glib-2 port, but as I have some thing working they will show up.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 11, 2014)

I am happy to read this  A 3D acceleration hardware Desktop Environment is really missing from FreeBSD


----------



## Farhan Khan (Aug 18, 2017)

If they could get Darling (https://github.com/darlinghq/darling) working on FreeBSD and it could do GUI applications, you would effectively have a superior Mac


----------



## jhecker (Aug 14, 2018)

Darwin's the easy part.  Porting Cocoa would be a multi-year project.


----------



## EastPipe82 (Jan 4, 2023)

Hi all,

which argument should be entered in LOCAL_REP (https://codeberg.org/olivierd/freebsd-ports-elementary/wiki/Clone-and-merge)?
Thank's for your help!


----------

